# Question for Daiwa BG owners



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Bought a BG 30 from an auction site that shall not be named. Supposedly the reel was "used once"...yeah right considering the marks on the reel. How does one scratch the inside of a spool? Anyway I doubt any cosmetic issues will affect the function of the reel. What I am wondering about is an audible click that occurs when slightly reeling forward then backward without a full revolution. Constantly reeling foward or backward does not cause the sound. Is this a normal sound for this old school reel without instant anti-reverse?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

not sure have to dig mine out to see


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I just grabbed my BG30, they do that. Assuming you mean you can reel it forward then back and when it stops it makes a noise. It doesn't have an infinite anti-reverse which means the spool/handle will never go backwards (unless you flip the switch). 

Nothing wrong with it from that standpoint.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

SmoothLures....thanks for checking. I mean repeating moving the reel handle forward and backward about 1" makes a faint clicking. I don't mean the loud clacking sound when the reel stops.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

surfchunker,
Thanks for checking when you get a chance.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine does that as well. I wouldn't sweat it unless the cosmetics bothers you. They are tanks.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Good to know...I feel better. Thanks!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What SL said. I've had two BG15s on 8'6" rods for about 15-16 years and just re-spooled them for my next trip. I also just purchased two BG30s for the ladies in the family(me also ) who fish but have trouble back-lashing 6500s and 7000s. Putting them on 8' BWS Ugly Sticks for surf fishing and looking for a rod in the 10' range tomorrow to mount one on for throwing lures. Absolutely great reels. Before I purchased my BG15s I phoned a guide down in the Caribbean who fished BG reels exclusively, loaded with braid. He also said they were tanks, the simplest, most durable reels, with an outstanding drag.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What SL said. I've had two BG15s on 8'6" rods for about 15-16 years and just re-spooled them for my next trip. I also just purchased two BG30s for the ladies in the family(me also ) who fish but have trouble back-lashing 6500s and 7000s. Putting them on 8' BWS Ugly Sticks for surf fishing and looking for a rod in the 10' range tomorrow to mount one on for throwing lures. Absolutely great reels. Before I purchased my BG15s I phoned a guide down in the Caribbean who fished BG reels exclusively, loaded with braid. He also said they were tanks, the simplest, most durable reels, with an outstanding drag.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

flathead, thanks for your reply. 

Planning on spooling with mono...just planning on pier or surf bait fishing. Is 20 lb too much for a BG 30 or would 15 lb be a better choice for castability? Plan on catching pups, stripers, croakers, spot.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we have two 20's and use 30 lb braid on 9' rods ... very well balanced ... with 30 lb braid and bottom rigs, I don't really need a shock leader throwing 3-4 oz's


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

My BG15s are loaded with 150 yards of Power Pro 20/6 and 40 yards of 14# Original Stren backing. The BG30s are loaded with 210 yards of 17# Original Stren. The 20# would not be too much but they will cast better with the 17#.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish'n Phil said:


> flathead, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Planning on spooling with mono...just planning on pier or surf bait fishing. Is 20 lb too much for a BG 30 or would 15 lb be a better choice for castability? Plan on catching pups, stripers, croakers, spot.


I prefer 17 because I catfish and drum with it. 20 is on the high end but it will work. For the species you mentioned 15 would be plenty.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the line input...I would like at least 200 yards on the spool. Would like to know the actual line diameter used on their spool yardage.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It lists it by line diameter as well. At least mine does. .35 mm/300 meters, .40/230, .45/145, .5/130,.55/110


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks SL! Found it on the spool though I had to do some metric conversions. Looks like I need to get some 17 lb test. What brand do you suggest?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Thanks SL! Found it on the spool though I had to do some metric conversions. Looks like I need to get some 17 lb test. What brand do you suggest?



Personally, I use Berkley Trilene Big Game 15# Mono on my BG30 . . . It breaks at 18-19 lbs or so . . . Inexpensive and easy to find at WAL-MART !


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Personally, I use Berkley Trilene Big Game 15# Mono on my BG30 . . . It breaks at 18-19 lbs or so . . . Inexpensive and easy to find at WAL-MART !


BBG is good and cheap...find it everywhere. They don't make a 17 that I'm aware of so get 15. Other than BBG I only use Sufix. Some Siege on lure rods. Tritanium Plus is good stuff. 832 braid is very good.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Try the Berkley Pro Spec 20 Lbit has the diamater of 17 Lb. test


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I have some Big Game 17#. I just wish they would offer it in the solar collector.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

DB...was thinking the same thing on Big Game solar collector. The Offshore Angler mono is decent as well but no 17 lb.

Fishman...will check out the Pro Spec.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They usually have moss green Sufix Tri+ at Academy in 1/4 lb spools. Highly recommend unless you have to have a fluorescent line. They make it in gold and chartreuse but hard to find in big box stores. Local bait shop should have it.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

When the piers get crowded highly visible line is a must. 

Looked up Berkley Pro Spec...pricey stuff...I'm sure it's nice.

If I can't get 17 lb I'll go with 15 lb. mono.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Big Game 15# solar collector is a gooooood compromise.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Berkley Pro Spec in blue does not live up to the description. Great line for a bait rod, but I noticed the line gets chaffed really easy and it is a little too supple. I used the 20# and it just did not last like my other lines. Also, if you birds nest, it gets torn up really easily. I use Sufix Tri+ in Chartreuse. I seem to break 17# pretty easy, so that is why I use 20#. The BG 30 is an awesome reel and it is fast. Be careful with the spool tension because you can make them fly.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

How do you control spool tension? I've never heard of it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish'n Phil said:


> How do you control spool tension? I've never heard of it.


I think he's talking about the BG conventional reels.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

SL,
Spooled mono on the reel this morning. More line is positioned on the base of the spool than on top. Is this what it should look like?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish'n Phil said:


> SL,
> Spooled mono on the reel this morning. More line is positioned on the base of the spool than on top. Is this what it should look like?
> 
> View attachment 16511


You can put a washer under the spool on the shaft and it will even that v look back out flush. Alowing for more line to be put on .. If to many washer or thick of one it,will do the opposite. And Will look like what you have but up side down on the spool....you can do this with any spinner reel .most all new reels comes with the washers...especially the shimano.


Imo,if you want the max line cap add some washers -spacer and respool . If your just using for lures -plugs then that's what I prefer in the spool the v shape.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info on the washer...I guess call Daiwa and ask them about a washer?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Lay your spool down under your rod tip. After tying to your spool pin the line to the rod with your right index finger directly above the spool and start cranking. Add or decrease tension with your index finger.Two BG30s I just loaded with 17# Original Stren.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Wkndfishlife said:


> Berkley Pro Spec in blue does not live up to the description. Great line for a bait rod, but I noticed the line gets chaffed really easy and it is a little too supple. I used the 20# and it just did not last like my other lines. Also, if you birds nest, it gets torn up really easily. I use Sufix Tri+ in Chartreuse. I seem to break 17# pretty easy, so that is why I use 20#. The BG 30 is an awesome reel and it is fast. Be careful with the spool tension because you can make them fly.


 I think hes got a spinning reel bg not a saltist, but true luv my bg 30 (saltist)


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Wkndfishlife said:


> Berkley Pro Spec in blue does not live up to the description. Great line for a bait rod, but I noticed the line gets chaffed really easy and it is a little too supple. I used the 20# and it just did not last like my other lines. Also, if you birds nest, it gets torn up really easily. I use Sufix Tri+ in Chartreuse. I seem to break 17# pretty easy, so that is why I use 20#. The BG 30 is an awesome reel and it is fast. Be careful with the spool tension because you can make them fly.


Pro spec chrome is supposed to be more abrasion resistant.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Fish'n Phil said:


> SL,
> Spooled mono on the reel this morning. More line is positioned on the base of the spool than on top. Is this what it should look like?
> 
> View attachment 16511


Looks like you need a thinner washer. Was your spool seated all the way? Sometimes they get hung on the clicker.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Some say add a washer, others say get a thinner washer. Not sure what to believe.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Spooled mono on the reel this morning. More line is positioned on the base of the spool than on top. Is this what it should look like?


No, it's not supposed to look like that . . . 

Here's a pic of the filled spool on my BG30, using Berkley Trilene Big Game.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Whoops, say BG 30 and immediately jumped to the Daiwa Saltist BG 30 (conventional). I know someone that just bought a big spool of Pro Spec Chrome so I'll have to see what he says about it.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

dave,
I spooled the reel with a Berkley spooling station. Have used the Berkley spooler for years and never before has the line laid tapered. In the photo I used 20 lb. mono. Used it to fish today...didn't get much casting distance but not sure if that was due to the line lay, line thickness or 30 mph winds.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Drum Bum,

If I'm understanding you right I believe the reel was seated correctly. If it were not then you would not be able to screw in the drag knob on this reel.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Some say add a washer, others say get a thinner washer. Not sure what to believe.


My point was you don't need a washer. I use the Berkley spooling station for conventionals, not for spinners. Your reels should look like 
ez2cdaves' and mine.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

dave,
Would you please take a photo of the spool washer? Looked up a schematic of the reel on the Daiwa website. I think I'm missing the washer. 

Daiwa customer service leaves much to be desired. They don't reply to emails or calls.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish'n Phil said:


> dave,
> Would you please take a photo of the spool washer? Looked up a schematic of the reel on the Daiwa website. I think I'm missing the washer.
> 
> Daiwa customer service leaves much to be desired. They don't reply to emails or calls.


Last time I had to email them they sent me brake blocks for a Sealine-X 20 SHA for free. Good folks in my books. Give them a bit of time to get back to you.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

SL,
Thanks for your advice. I will email Daiwa again. Here are some photos of my reel. Would you please tell me if something looks wrong? Thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fish'n Phil said:


> dave,
> Would you please take a photo of the spool washer? Looked up a schematic of the reel on the Daiwa website. I think I'm missing the washer.
> 
> Daiwa customer service leaves much to be desired. They don't reply to emails or calls.


Sorry for the delay . . . Here is the Spool Washer on the BG30 . . .


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

dave,
Thanks for the photo. By the way your PM is full. I am definitely missing the spool washer. However, if I added a washer it would just add more line to the base of the spool instead of the top. I am at a loss to explain the tapering. Do you think I am damaging the reel by using it without a spool washer?

Daiwa said they would send me a spool washer for free but they are currently out if stock. Daiwa recommended I send them the reel.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Sent a message to Alan Hawke who recommended the reel not be used without a spool washer. Metal on metal = not a good thing. Since there are complex issues with this reel beyond the washer I am going to try returning it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fish'n Phil said:


> dave, Thanks for the photo. By the way your PM is full.


Thanks for the "heads-up" . . . I cleared it out !


----------

